# Eheim 2217 - Green equipment ? Seriously ???



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello friends,

I purchased an Eheim 2217 this weekend and as you guys may know the intake tube and spray bar is a brutal green color which is seriously clashing with with my black background. They are now the focal point of my 125.... and it's killing me. Does anyone know if there is a safe black spray paint I can use so I can get back to watching my fish?


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Well I actually like the green if I'm honest, fits in lovely with a planted tank :thumb:

But, I have a black background and no intake/outlet pipes for my new set-up so have just purchased the installation kit which comes with tinted grey tubes if that would be better?

Expensive though at Ã‚Â£28 for the set


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

It actually matches my sword plants nicely haha, I just love the slick all-black look. Cheers!


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Agreed. The green is an eye sore, but the filters are great performers. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve never painted any of my plumbing, but I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see why it wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t work so long as you use something thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s aquarium safe once it dries. I think IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve seen Krylon Fusion mentioned for this purpose Ã¢â‚¬â€œ IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d double and triple check that though.

If you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to go the paint route, thereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s nothing stopping you from making or buying an intake/return that doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t stand out as much. The Eheim installation kits are a less offensive color and hooking them up is simple.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9606


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Krylon is fine, 24 hours to cure.


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Great thx folks!


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Someone just brought this up last week lol. Yes paint it with krylon or buy Eheims universal install kit (intake and spraybar). It's a smoke clear color and both are adjustable.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I brought this up last week lol, I actually ordered them but am now not sure i ordered the proper things.

I got the 12/16 for the Intake and the 16/22 for the spray bar, is that correct?

1/2 " and 5/8 " ?


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Cromak said:


> I brought this up last week lol, I actually ordered them but am now not sure i ordered the proper things.
> 
> I got the 12/16 for the Intake and the 16/22 for the spray bar, is that correct?
> 
> 1/2 " and 5/8 " ?


Intake is 5/8"
spraybar is 1/2"


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

**** so I have it backwards?


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

The intake is larger than the spraybar. Will they let you return it??


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

It hasn't shipped yet, so I just sent them an email.. Probably will cancel it.. so I should be ok


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

Cromak said:


> I brought this up last week lol, I actually ordered them but am now not sure i ordered the proper things.
> 
> I got the 12/16 for the Intake and the 16/22 for the spray bar, is that correct?
> 
> 1/2 " and 5/8 " ?


You got it backwards. If you look at the hoses you have, I believe it has a size or a part number, so when you purchase just make sure the part number matches.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

jason_nj said:


> Cromak said:
> 
> 
> > I brought this up last week lol, I actually ordered them but am now not sure i ordered the proper things.
> ...


He knows....dont rub it in. :lol:


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey folks,

just wanted to add that I used the krylon fusion paint, pieces have been back in the tank for about a week and it looks great !!

Thx again!


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

Any intake tubes I want to blend in with my background - I use something real simple - shower curtain rod cover. Any bathroom store carries it in several colors of blue, black, grey. Cut to length and fit it around the intake. Works for me and costs next to nothing. For those who haven't used it, it is a 3/4 - 1" diameter plastic tube sheath, slit down the middle for easy slip on/off onto a curtain rod.


----------



## jason_nj (Feb 24, 2010)

60gallon said:


> jason_nj said:
> 
> 
> > Cromak said:
> ...


Sorry. just trying to be helpful.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

areuben said:


> Any intake tubes I want to blend in with my background - I use something real simple - shower curtain rod cover. Any bathroom store carries it in several colors of blue, black, grey. Cut to length and fit it around the intake. Works for me and costs next to nothing. For those who haven't used it, it is a 3/4 - 1" diameter plastic tube sheath, slit down the middle for easy slip on/off onto a curtain rod.


Great idea! Going to try this since I cant take off my filter for a week for paint to dry. :thumb:


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

24 hr dry time worked for me.  Good idea though!


----------

